# Demo Central



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 18, 2005)

This thread is meant to be a central hub for posting the links to all the latest demos that hit the scene. I will be regularly updating ths thread as and when new demos are released. Each demo will be listed under its own post coupled with a few sceenshots to give you an idea of what the game is like and links to it's official site. 

On members request, this thread has ben opened up so that all can post the latest demo on the scene. However, we would like to add a word of caution. No replies or comments regarding the demos will be tolerated on the thread. The thread is meant only for posting links to the latest demos and nothing else. No comments like "Great game!' or "It Sux!". All such replies will be promptly deleted and a warning will be issued.

Also a request to all those prospective posters on this thread. Kindly take out the time to post the links in the format that has been followed till now. It makes the thread all the more better looking and less cluttered with all the relevant information. Use the following format:

```
[b]Demo Details:[/b]
[b]Demo Size:[/b]
[b]Publisher:[/b]
[b]Devloper:[/b]
[b]Genre:[/b]
[b]Rating:[/b]
[b]Release Date:[/b]
[b]Minimum System Requirements:[/b]
[b]Recommended System Requirements:[/b]
[b]Game Reviews:[/b]
[b]Available On:[/b]
[b]Download Here:[/b]
```

As usual, members can freely discuss the game in their respective threads. I hope this thread will be of much use to all.

*Listed Demos*

*Page One:*
Pro Evolution Soccer 5
Age Of Empires 3
F.E.A.R. SP Demo
Bet On Soilder SP Demo
FIFA 06
Serious Sam II
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Call of Duty 2
Peter Jackson's King Kong
Total Overdose: A Gun Slinger's Tale In Mexico
Indigo Prophecy a.k.a. Fahrenheit
Need For Speed Most Wanted 
Sid Meier's Civilization IV - Demo 
Quake 4 Demo
Stubbs The Zombie: Rebel Without a Pulse
Rainbow Six:Lockdown Demo 
Star Wars:Empire At War Demo


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 18, 2005)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 5*

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/5453/pes57ji.th.jpg*img229.imageshack.us/img229/1064/pes522yq.th.jpg*img229.imageshack.us/img229/1851/pes537fk.th.jpg

*Demo Details:* This demo allows you to try an exhibition match between Arsenal, Chelsea, Valencia, or Real Madrid.

*Size:* 158Mb

*Publisher:* Konami

*Devloper:* KCET

*Release Date:* Q4 2005 (Europe)

*Available on:* PC / Xbox / PS2

*Download Here:*

Link 1

*Thanks:*
Moshel


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 18, 2005)

*Age Of Empires 3*

*img344.imageshack.us/img344/5484/aoe17jq.th.jpg*img344.imageshack.us/img344/5645/aoe27vc.th.jpg*img344.imageshack.us/img344/3476/aoe36in.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This demo for Age of Empires III includes two missions from the single-player campaign. The demo also includes a single-player skirmish mode where you can play as the British or Spanish empires in the New England and Texas maps.

*Demo Size:*374.6Mb

*Publisher:*MS Game Studios

*Devloper:*Ensemble Studios

*Release Date:*25th October 2005

*Available On:*PC

*Download Here:*

Microsoft Website


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 18, 2005)

*F.E.A.R. Single Player Demo*

*img307.imageshack.us/img307/3663/fear3no.th.jpg*img307.imageshack.us/img307/626/92074420050831screen0022yg.th.jpg*img226.imageshack.us/img226/3797/92074420050831screen0025em.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This single-player demo for the action-horror FPS F.E.A.R. features an introductory cutscene and a portion of the mission from the full game where you must find and neutralize Paxon Fettel.

*Demo Size:*662Mb

*Publisher:*VU Games

*Devloper:*Monolith Productions

*Release Date:*18th October 2005

*Available On:*PC

*Download Here:*

Gamershell
Download


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 18, 2005)

*Bet On Soldier: Blood Sport SP Demo*

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/4810/bos16cj.th.jpg*img33.imageshack.us/img33/7732/bos25gs.th.jpg*img33.imageshack.us/img33/3056/bos32wm.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This single-player demo for the futuristic shooter Bet on Soldier includes two missions: one tutorial level and one larger level that includes useable exoskeletons. You can choose to play from three different character classes with a number of different weapons.

*Demo Size:*554Mb

*Publisher:*Digital Jesters

*Devloper:*Kylotonn

*Release Date:*26th September 2005

*Available On:*PC

*Download Here:*

Link 1

*Requirements:* Here


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 19, 2005)

*FIFA 2006 Demo*

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/226/92799020050913screen0088bz.th.jpg*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3348/29lt.th.jpg*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3800/36jo.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This demo for EA's FIFA 06 includes the option to play as Manchester United, AC Milan, Barcelona, Bayern Munich, or PSG in a match at either Milennium or Azteca

*Demo Size:*214Mb

*Publisher:*EA Sports

*Devloper:*EA Canada

*Release Date:*4th October 2005

*Available On:*PC / Xbox / GC / PS2 / GBA / PSP / DS / Mobile / Xbox360 (Whew!!!)

*Download Here:*

Direct  Download Link

*Thanks:*moshel


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 19, 2005)

*Vietcong 2 MP Demo*

*img283.imageshack.us/img283/9513/15nc.th.jpg*img283.imageshack.us/img283/4439/27ln.th.jpg*img283.imageshack.us/img283/305/37co.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This multiplayer demo for the Vietnam War era shooter allows for 64-player matches across two maps, "Trail and Depot". This demo also includes Capture the Flag, Deathmatch, and Team Deathmatch gametypes. 

*Demo Size:*444.7Mb

*Publisher:*2K Games

*Devloper:*Pterodon

*Release Date:*7th October 2005

*Available On:*PC 

*Download Here:*

Direct Download Link

*Thanks:*raasm


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 21, 2005)

*Serious Sam II PC Demo*

*Serious Sam II PC Demo*

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/5271/51village0035sized6lw.th.jpg*img253.imageshack.us/img253/2008/51village0070sized6zw.th.jpg*img253.imageshack.us/img253/2530/76citypartiii0004sized4pd.th.jpg

*Demo Details:* The official PC demo of Serious Sam II. Includes the complete Seriousopolis Uptown level from the game, which can be played solo, or over LAN or online by up to four people. Also included are all of the weapons and one of the vehicles.

*Demo Size:* 235.81 MB

*Publisher:* 2k Games

*Devloper:* Croteam

*Release Date:* 21-Sept-2005

*Platform :* PC

*Download Links:* Server List


----------



## enoonmai (Sep 22, 2005)

*Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood Demo*

*img376.imageshack.us/img376/7276/92694120050913screen0186eq.th.jpg*img377.imageshack.us/img377/4839/92694120050913screen0169st.th.jpg*img295.imageshack.us/img295/7043/92694120050913screen0146kk.th.jpg

*Demo Details:* This demo for Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood includes some of the first chapters from the full game, including a mission through the town of Carentan. The Skirmish mode is also available, with one playable mission and three different skirmish types. This demo also includes LAN multiplayer support, as well as an Extras image gallery.

*Demo Size:* 630MB

*Publisher:* Ubisoft

*Developer:* Gearbox Software

*Release Date:* October 6, 2005 (PC/XBox), October 18, 2005 (PlayStation 2)

*Available On:* PC / PlayStation 2 / XBox

*Minimum System Requirements:*
â€¢	100% WindowsÂ® 2000/XP compatible computer system (including compatible 32-bit
drivers for DVD drive, video card, sound card and input devices)
â€¢	US version of Microsoft WindowsÂ® 2000/XP operating system
â€¢	Intel PentiumÂ® III or AMD Athlonâ„¢1.0 GHz processor (2.5 GHz Pentium IV or AMD
Athlon recommended)
â€¢	512MB RAM (1 GB or more recommended)
â€¢	DVD drive
â€¢	3 GB of uncompressed hard disk space for game files, plus 512MB for WindowsÂ®
swap file.
â€¢	DirectXÂ® 9.0c or higher (included on disc)
â€¢	100% DirectXÂ® 8.0 compatible 32MB video card and drivers (64 MB
recommended)*
â€¢	3-D Hardware Accelerator must support pixel shaders 1.0 or higher*
â€¢	100% DirectXÂ® 8.0 compatible sound card and drivers (EAX recommended)
â€¢	100% MicrosoftÂ®-compatible mouse & keyboard

Multiplayer Requirements:
â€¢	Internet (TCP/IP) and LAN (TCP/IP and IPX) play supported
â€¢	Internet play requires a 100% Windows? 2000/XP 56 Kbps modem or LAN
connection (broadband with 64KBps upstream recommended)

*Download Link: * 
GameSpot DLX
Direct Download @ GamesPlanet
More mirrors from BIA site


----------



## enoonmai (Sep 27, 2005)

*Call of Duty 2 Demo*

*img356.imageshack.us/img356/8725/166372full9ku.th.jpg*img376.imageshack.us/img376/6863/166373full0xf.th.jpg*img376.imageshack.us/img376/7236/179699full8pr.th.jpg

*Demo Details:* This is the official single-player demo for Call of Duty 2. Call of Duty 2 lets players experience four individual soldier stories as they overcome insurmountable odds. Lock and load soldier!

*Demo Size:* 655.7 MB

*Publisher:* Activision

*Developer:* Infinity Ward

*Release Date:* October 18, 2005

*Available On:* PC, XBox 360. Available on the XBox and PlayStation 2 in the form of CoD2: Big Red One

*Minimum System Requirements:*
- 3D Hardware Accelerator Card Required - 100% DirectX(R) 9.0c compatible 64 MB Hardware Accelerator video card and the latest drivers
- English version of Microsoft(R) Windows(R) 2000/XP
- Pentium(R) 4 1.4GHz or AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+
- 256 MB RAM (512 MB RAM recommended)
- DirectX(R) 9.0c (Not included with Demo)
- 100% DirectX(R) 9.0c compatible 16-bit sound card and latest drivers.
- 100% Windows(R) 2000/XP compatible mouse, keyboard and latest drivers
- 700 MB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 800MB for Windows(R) 2000/XP swap file)

*Download Links:*

Direct Download @ 3DGamers
FileShack
FilePlanet
GamersHell
FileFront
GameSpot DLX
WorthDownloading

*Source:* MAJOR-MINOR @ Skoar! forums


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 7, 2005)

*Peter Jackson's King Kong*

*img273.imageshack.us/img273/3915/kk11ga.th.jpg*img273.imageshack.us/img273/1965/kk21xu.th.jpg*img273.imageshack.us/img273/3030/kk37pv.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This single-player demo for Peter Jackson's King Kong features the two levels "Chased by T-Rex", and "Kong vs. T-Rex", where you get to play as Jack and King Kong, respectively.

*Publisher:*Ubisoft

*Devloper:*Ubisoft

*Release Date:*21st Nov 2005

*Available On:*PC/Xbox/Xbox360/PS2/PS3/PSP/GC

*Download Here:*3DGamers

*Thanks:*Major-Minor


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2005)

*Total Overdose : A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico Demo *

*www.gamepro.com/computer/pc/games/previews/images/48061-1-1.jpg *www.gamepro.com/computer/pc/games/previews/images/48061-4-1.jpg *www.gamepro.com/computer/pc/games/previews/images/48061-8-1.jpg


*Demo Details:* Total Overdose by Deadline Games - playable demo (1 mission) .This demo contains an introduction movie and one mission called "Smash the Stash".
The year is 1989 and deep in the sweltering heat of the Mayan jungle, camouflaged among the Mayan ruins; Ernesto Cruz catches his breath as he makes a last gasp effort to board a DEA plane to take him to safety. He never made it home, the tragic victim of an alleged 'OVERDOSE'.

*Publisher:* Eidos Interactive

*Developer:* Deadline Games

*Release Date:* Available Now

*ESRB Rating:* Mature

*Available On:*PC/Xbox

*Download Here :* 
3DGamers
Eidos Interactive


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 23, 2005)

*Indigo Prophecy a.k.a. Farenheit*

*img438.imageshack.us/img438/1567/3599medium9ug.th.jpg*img438.imageshack.us/img438/9820/3600medium1mw.th.jpg*img438.imageshack.us/img438/1294/3601medium6xo.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*You lead an ordinary life. You have friends, a job and an everyday routine. Then, one day, it all ends. You find yourself standing over a dead body with a bloody knife in your hand. You have no idea who the victim is but one thing is certain: you've killed him. Without any recollection or reason, you can only guess at what possessed you to do this. But possession is exactly what it is. Unknown to you is that forces of an ancient prophecy are at work, with the fate of mankind hanging in the balance. Keep one step ahead of the cops, discover what lies beneath these supernatural events, and uncover their connection to an inexplicable crime wave sweeping the city.

This international demo of the adventure-thriller Indigo Prophecy, a.k.a. Fahrenheit, lets you play the opening sequence of the full retail version and includes several teaser movies. This demo is playable in multiple languages.

*Demo Size:* 297Mb

*Publisher:* Atrai

*Devloper:* Quantic Dream

*Rating:* Mature

*Release Date:* Available Now

*Available On:* PC/PS2/Xbox

*Download Here:*
Download.com
Gamedaily.com


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 11, 2005)

*Need For Speed Most Wanted*

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/1816/needforspeedmostwanted20051110.th.jpg *img413.imageshack.us/img413/3122/needforspeedmostwanted20051103.th.jpg *img163.imageshack.us/img163/3122/needforspeedmostwanted20051103.th.jpg

*Demo Details:* EA has released a demo for the much anticipated Need for Speed: Most Wanted. This demo has two Quick Race tracks , with three different cars, alongside three Challenge tracks: pursuit length, toll booth, and road block dodge.

*Publisher:* Electronic Arts

*Devloper:* EA Canada

*Release Date:* November 15, 2005

*Genre:* Racing

*ESRB Content Descriptors:* Mild Violence

*Available On:* PC | PS2 | PSP | XBOX | X360 | GC | DS | GBA | MOBILE 

*MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS *
Windows 2000 Professional, Windows XP Professional, or Windows XP Home operating system 
Intel Pentium III (or equivalent) CPU running at 1.2GHz or higher 
32MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (Geforce2 or higher) using a supported chipset (see below) 
256 MB RAM 
DirectX compatible sound card 
3 GB of HD space 
8X CD-ROM

*Download Size:*544.3mb

*Download Here: *
EA Site
Filerush

[edit:techno]a few more links and download size added

Download Link :3dgamers.com
Download Link :Filefront.com


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sid Meier's Civilization IV - Demo*


*img443.imageshack.us/img443/1449/civ4gandhi10241zn.th.jpg  *img443.imageshack.us/img443/3079/civ4cyrus12808pm.th.jpg *img443.imageshack.us/img443/3646/civ4genghis12808pk.th.jpg


*Demo Details*: 2K Games has released a demo for Firaxis' Civ IV allowing you to try out a tutorial and a 100 turn demo level.

*Publisher*: 2K Games

*Developer*:  Firaxis 

*Release Date*: 24/10/05

*Genre*: Historic Turn-Based Strategy 

*ESRB Rating*: Everyone 10+

*Available On*: PC 

*Game Reviews*:

 9.4/10 @Gamespot.com
 92% @ Gamerankings.com
 9.4/10 @ IGN.com
 93% at Firing Squad
 5/5 stars @ Gamespy

*Minimum System Requirements*

Operating Systems : WindowsÂ® 2000/XP
Processor: 1.2 GHz Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon processor or equivalent
Memory: 256 MB RAM (Windows 2000) / 512 MB RAM (Windows XP)
Hard Disk Space:1.7 GB Free
CD-ROM Drive :4X Speed
Video: DirectX 9.0c-compatible 64 MB video card with Hardware T&L support ( GeForce 2/Radeon 7500 or better)
Sound: DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card
DirectXÂ®: DirectXÂ® version 9.0c (included) or higher

*Recommended System Requirements*

Operating System: WindowsÂ® 2000/XP
Processor: 1.8 GHz Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon processor or equivalent
Memory:512 MB RAM
Hard Disk Space:1.7 GB Free
CD-ROM Drive : 4X Speed
Video:128 MB Video Card w/ DirectX 8 support (pixel & vertex shaders)
SoundirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card
DirectXÂ®irectXÂ® version 9.0c (included) or higher

Supported Operating Systems
Windows 2000 Service Pack 1 or higher WITH Internet Explorer 6.0 or higher
Windows XP Home or Professional w/ Service Pack 1 or higher

It is very important that you ensure that you are using the latest drivers and versions of all of your software. While doing this you might encounter some specific conflicts with the minimum specifications for Civ4.

For example, if you have an ATI video card and you are using Windows XP you must (it says recommends but when problems are present and no solutions present themselves it is sometimes necessary to make recommended a requirement) have Service Pack 2 installed to meet the requirements of the ATI driver. 

 Source

*Download Size*:314.27MB

*Download Here*: 

 GameDemos

 Worth Downloading


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 24, 2005)

*Quake 4 Demo*

*img386.imageshack.us/img386/8182/0363uy.th.jpg*img386.imageshack.us/img386/3937/320rt.th.jpg*img386.imageshack.us/img386/9068/0250ad.th.jpg


*Demo Details*:

id Software has finally released the playable demo for Quake 4, allowing you to try out the recent sci-fi first-person shooter sequel by Raven Software. This demo includes a single-player mission from the start of the game "where you, as Matthew Kane, battle with Rhino Squad to clear a landing zone for the main earth forces", along with the multiplayer maps "The Fragging Yard" and "The Fragging Yard 1v1".


*Publisher*: Activision

*Developer*:  Raven Software

*Release Date*: 18/10/05

*Genre*: Sci-Fi First Person Shooter

*ESRB Rating*: Mature 17+ Blood and Gore,Intense Violence and Strong Language.

*Available On*: PC, XBOX and XBOX360

*Game Reviews*:

 8/10 @Gamespot.com
 82% @ Gamerankings.com
 8.2/10 @ IGN.com
 84% at Firing Squad
 4/5 stars @ Gamespy

*System Requirements:*

English version of Microsoft(r) Windows(r) 2000/XP
- Pentium(r) 4 2.0 GHz or Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ processor
- 512MB RAM
- 308 MB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 310MB for Windows swap file)
- 100% DirectX(r) 9.0c compatible 16-bit sound card and latest drivers
- 100% Windows 2000/XP compatible mouse, keyboard and latest drivers
- DirectX 9.0c
- 3D hardware Accelerator Card Required - 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 64MB Hardware Accelerated video card and the latest drivers.
- ATI(r) Radeon(r) 9700
- ATI Radeon 9800
- ATI Radeon X300 series
- ATI Radeon X550 series
- ATI Radeon X600 series
- ATI Radeon X700 series
- ATI Radeon X800 series
- ATI Radeon X850 series
- Nvidia(r) GeForce(TM) 3/Ti series
- Nvidia GeForce 4/Ti series
- Nvidia GeForce FX series
- Nvidia GeForce 6 series
- Nvidia GeForce 7 series

Multiplayer Requirements:

- Internet (TCP/IP) and LAN (TCP/IP) play supported
- Internet play requires broadband connection and latest drivers
- LAN play requires network interface card and latest drivers

*Download Size*: 326.71MB

*Download Here*: 

 3D Gamers.com

 GamersHell

 Fileplanet


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 18, 2006)

*Stubbs The Zombie: Rebel Without a Pulse.*

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/6991/set28640x4806di.th.jpg*img80.imageshack.us/img80/3841/set27640x4804fg.th.jpg*img80.imageshack.us/img80/1764/set29640x4809dj.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*In this game, players take on the role of the rebel himself Stubbs, a wisecracking Zombie who takes on an ultra-modern city of the future using nothing but his own carcass and the weapons of his possessed enemies. The game's tongue-in-cheek humor, innovative combat and strong storyline keep Stubbs the Zombie's gameplay as bizarre and unpredictable as its namesake.

On his quest, Stubbs lurches his way through numerous large and visually captivating indoor/outdoor environments in and around the gleaming city of Punchbowl, PA, a city built during the Eisenhower administration to show off the ultra-futuristic technology of the 21st century. Stubbs' brain-eating adventure brings him through bustling shopping districts and verdant farmlands to battle mad scientists, rural militiamen and the world's deadliest barbershop quartet. His enemies have shotguns, tanks, and all manner of futuristic weaponry. All Stubbs has is his own rotting corpse, a distinct lack of pain or conscience, and the ability to turn foes into zombie allies.

What begins as one zombie's search for revenge quickly escalates into an all-out war between the living and the dead - but this time it's the zombie fighting for truth, justice and the redemption of true love. Yes, it's a love story too.

*Demo Size:*231Mb

*Publisher:*Aspyr Media  / THQ

*Devloper:*Wideload Games

*Genre:*Third-Person/Futuristic/Horror/Shooter

*Release Date:* Out Now.

*Download Here:* 3DGamers


----------



## asdf1223 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Rainbow Six:Lockdown demo*

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/5701/screen0038kc.th.jpg*img8.imageshack.us/img8/7504/screen0049ai.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*This demo for Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Lockdown includes a singleplayer mission (South Africa) and a multiplayer map (Prison). The singleplayer mission will let players play a 'campaign mission' on two different difficulty modes: 'normal' or 'challenge' as well as in co-op. The multi-player map can be played in 'Team Adversarial' game mode. There are 17 weapons available in the demo (42 will be available in the retail version), and all the equipment and grenades are available for both single and multiplayer maps - while the Custom Character Creation and usage is available in multiplayer. 

*Devloper:*Red Storm Ent., Ubisoft Montreal  

*Publisher:*Ubisoft

*Release Date:*Q1 2006

*Demo Size:*519.9 mb  

*Download Here:*

GameSpot


----------



## asdf1223 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Star Wars:Empire At War Demo*

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/2982/screen0015mw.th.jpg*img11.imageshack.us/img11/403/screen0024ts.th.jpg

*Demo Details:*The fate of the entire galaxy is in your hands. Are you ready?
Get your hands on this action-packed, single-player demo of Star Wars: Empire at War and take charge of an epic struggle to control the galaxy. You can start by playing the optional, interactive tutorial to learn important game concepts that will guide you to victory.

*Demo Size:*750 mb

*Devloper:*Lucas Arts Inc. 

*Publisher:*Lucas Arts Inc.

*Download Here:*
Gamespot
Download


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 31, 2006)

*Time shift demo*

*Time Shift Demo*

*img.gamespot.com/gamespot/images/2006/011/reviews/925762_20060112_thumb001.jpg*img.gamespot.com/gamespot/images/2006/011/reviews/925762_20060112_thumb002.jpg*img.gamespot.com/gamespot/images/2006/011/reviews/925762_20060112_thumb003.jpg 

*Demo details:*This futuristic sci-fi shooter promises to take the first-person-shooter genre to a brand-new dimension, where time is literally in your control.

You'll assume the role of renowned test pilot Colonel Michael Swift, who, after briefly traveling back in time, has returned to find the world changed beyond recognition. An evil overlord named Krone has gained total dominion, and it is up to Colonel Swift to defeat the enemy and set time straight once again.

The demo includes one full level of the game, where you must use your timeshifting powers to infiltrate the perimeter of a heavily guarded building to meet an important rebel contact on the top floor.

*Demo size:* 591 mb

*Developer:* Saber

*Publisher:* Atari

*Download here:*
Gamespot
download


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*Ice Age 2: The Meltdown Demo*

*Demo Details:*  This demo gives lets you attempt two levels of the game as the squirrel Scrat.

*Demo Size:*406.00 MB
*Publisher:* VU games
*Genre:*Platformer/Adventure
*Release Date:*March 22,2006
*Miminum System Requirments:*
 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 processor or equivalent AMD(R) Athlon(TM) processor 
 Processor Speed: 1.4 GHz 
 Windows(R) XP or 2000 (Windows x64 NOT supported) 
 256 MB RAM 
 DirectX(R) 9.0c or higher 
 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R), ATI(R) Radeon(R), or equivalent, DirectX(R)
9.0c-compliant, 
64 MB 3D video card with Hardware Transform and Lighting capability and pixel 
shader support 
 DirectX(R) 9.0c (included) 
 DirectX(R) 9.0c-compatible sound card and speakers or headphones 
 Minimum 310Mb uncompressed hard drive space 
 4x CD-ROM drive 
 MicrosoftÂ® compatible mouse and keyboard

*Recommended System Requirments:*
Windows(R) XP 
 512 MB RAM or more 
 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R), ATI(R) Radeon(R), or equivalent, DirectX(R)
9.0c-compliant, 
128 MB 3D video card with Hardware Transform and Lighting capability and pixel
shader support 
 1.7 GHz Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 or equivalent AMD(R) Athlon(TM) or faster
processor 
 24x or faster CD-ROM drive 
 DirectX(R) 9.0c-compatible Gamepad controller
*Avaliable On:*PC,PS2,XBOX,GC,DS,GBA

*Download Here:* Gamespot.com, GamersHell, FileShack, SpawnPoint, StrategyInformer, FilePlanet, WorthPlaying

*Thanks:* Enoonmai and Solid Snake.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*SpellForce 2 - Shadow Wars Demo:*
*Demo Details:*  In Spellforce 2: Shadow Wars, player takes over both roles: he is Commander of his troops and also a front fighting hero, solving quests and overcoming obstacles as in classical RPGs, but also leads armies as in an RTS. The game will feature huge and detailed environments, three factions (Alliance of Light, Hordes of Chaos, Brotherhood of Darkness), each with 12 very different units consisting of infantry, cavalry and flyers, over 100 Avatar skills, and more. 
*Demo Size:* 562.92 MB
*Publisher:* Aspyr
*Developer:* Phenomic
*Genre:* Strategy RPG
*Release Date:* April 24, 2006
*Minimum System Requirements:* 
- 3D Hardware Accelerator Card Required - 100% DirectX 9.0 compatible 128 MB
with latest drivers 
- English version of Microsoft Windows 2000/XP 
- Intel Pentium 4 1.6 GHz or AMD Sempron 2800+ or higher 
- 512 MB RAM (1024 MB Recommended) 
- DirectX 9.0 compatible sound card 
- Windows 2000/XP compatible mouse and keyboard with latest drivers 
- 8x speed CD-ROM drive or 4X DVD-ROM drive
*Recommended System Requirements:*
- Windows XP 
- Intel Pentium D 3.0 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 4000+ or higher 
- 1 GB RAM 
- Geforce 6800 or Radeon X850 or better 3D Accelerator Card 
*Available On:*  PC
*Download Here:* GameSpot, FileFront, GamersHell, WorthPlaying, FilePlanet, 3DGamers

*Thanks:* Enoonmai


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*Utopia City Demo:*
*Demo Details:*  Reef Entertainment Limited and Parallax Art Studios have released a playable demo for Utopia City, allowing you to try out this sci-fi FPS set in 2091 scheduled for Q2 2006. Utopia City takes place in a parallel virtual world which, based on the real life town of Postville, begins to take on a life of its own and threatens normal life as it really is. 
This demo lets you check out the futuristic first person shooting action as you watch the introduction movie and try out the first portion of the game.
*Demo Size:* 245.6 MB
*Publisher:* Parallax Art Studios
*Developer:* Reef Entertainment 
*Genre:* FPS
*Release Date:* Not confirmed
*Minimum System Requirements:* 
- OS: Windows XP/2000
- CPU: 800 MHz Intel Pentium III or AMD Athlon XP processor
- RAM: 256 MB
- Hard Drive Space: 1 GB free hard disk space plus space for saved games
- Video: 64 MB video card with DirectX9 support exept Geforce 4 MX series
Sound: DirectX compatible PCI 16-bit sound card
- CD/DVD-Rom
- DirectX 9.0c
- Input: Keyboard, Mouse
*Recommended System Requirements:*
- OS: Windows XP/2000
- CPU: 2.5 GHz or faster Intel Pentium IV or AMD Athlon XP processor
- RAM: 1024 MB or more
- Video: NVIDIA GeForceFX 5950 / ATI Radeon 9800 or better Direct3D
capable video card
- Sound: Audigy 2ZS
- Hard Drive Space: 1 GB free hard disk space plus space for saved games
- DirectX 9.0c
- CD/DVD-Rom
- Input: Keyboard, Mouse
*Available On:*  PC
*Download Here:* GameSpot, FileFront, GamersHell, FilePlanet, 3DGamers, WorthPlaying

*Thanks:*Enoonmai


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*UberSoldier Demo*
*Demo Details:*  Playing as an undead German soldier brought back from the grave, you'll join with resistance forces in a struggle against the Nazi menace. You'll use authentic World War II weapons to compliment your new supernatural powers, fighting both human opponents and undead warriors in your quest for vengeance. 
The ÃœberSoldier demo offers an exciting single-player mission spanning three diverse environments. You'll blast through waves of zombies and Nazi soldiers in your quest to free a key resistance leader, using a wide variety of weapons including the 44 Machine Gun, the MP 40 Machine Pistol, and the devasting Panzerscreck bazooka as you fight through an underground complex and an enemy base.
*Demo Size:* 426.7 MB
*Publisher:* CDV Software
*Developer:* Burut Software
*Genre:* FPS
*Release Date:* March 31, 2006
*Minimum System Requirements:* 
CPU :Intel P4 2.4 GHz / AMD Athlon XP 2000+
RAM: 512 MB
Video (T&L accelerated cards only) : ATI Radeon 9600, 128 MB video memory, nVidia FX5700, 128 MB video memory
DirectX compatible sound card
Windows XP or Windows 2000 with DirectX 9.0c
*Recommended System Requirements:*
CPU : Intel P4 3.2 GHz / AMD Athlon XP 3000+
RAM: 1 GB
Video (T&L accelerated cards only): ATI Radeon X800, 256 MB video memory, nVidia FX6800Ultra, 256 MB video memory
*Available On:*  PC
*Download Here:* GameSpot DLX, Download.com, FileFront

*Thanks:*Enoonmai


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*Onimusha 3: Demon Siege Demo*
*Publisher:* Ubisoft
*Demo Size:* 100.7MB
*Demo Release Date* Jan 17, 2006
*Demo Details:*This demo allows you the chance to check out the two main characters of Onimusha 3: Demon Siege. Included are one level and two different usable weapons. Warning: A majority of the game is in Japanese.
*Release Date:*Mar 16 2006(PC),Out now on PS2
*Available on:* PS2/PC
*Download:* Download Dot Com

*Thanks:* Plutonaik from SKOAR!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*Commandos: Strike Force Demo*
*Demo Details:* Commandos Strike Force is a new first person tactical shooter featuring three members of the 'Strike Force' unit, the Green Beret, Sniper and Spy, each with a unique set of skills and weapons. Confronted by Nazi forces in Stalingrad, Norway and France, you will engage in top-secret missions to sabotage, kidnap officials and foil enemy plans behind enemy lines. The single-player demo includes two playable levels: 
Spy Level -- As the spy stalk and kill the enemy throughout the French countryside. This training level will teach you the basic skills. 
Green Beret and Sniper Level -- Lead an ambush in this two-commando mission. Switch on-the-fly between the Green Beret and Sniper as you work your way up the mountain pass.
*Demo Size:* 638.01 MB
*Publisher:* Eidos Interactive
*Developer:* Pyro Studios
*Genre:* Tactical FPS
*Release Date:* April 4, 2006
*Minimum System Requirements:* 
OS: Microsoft Windows 2000, XP
CPU: Pentium 4 1.8Ghz or Athlon XP Equivalent
RAM: 512 MB
GRAPHICS: 100% DirectX 9.0c -compatible 64 Mb 3D Accelerated Card (GeForce 4Ti / Radeon 9 series)
SOUND: Microsoft Windows 2000/XP compatible sound card (100% DirectX 9.0c-compatible)
HARD DRIVE: 350MB free disk space
*Available On:*  PC, PS2, Xbox
*Download Here:* GameSpot DLX, Download.com, 3DGamers, GamersHell, FileFront

*Thanks:* Enoonmai


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 1, 2006)

*The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-Earth II Single Player Demo*
*Demo Details:* The demo features a tutorial and single-player skirmish mode with two maps. Youâ€™ll be able to choose from two of the gamesâ€™ three new factions: Goblins and Dwarves.
*Demo Size:* 1.37 GB
*Publisher:* EA Games
*Developer:* EA LA
*Genre:* RTS
*Release Date:* February 28, 2006
*Minimum System Requirements:* 
Â· MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP 
Â· PC with 1.6 Ghz equivalent or higher processor 
Â· 256 MB of system RAM 
Â· 512 MB of system RAM for online play with 3 or more players
Â· 6 GB available hard disk space 
Â· 64 MB GeForce3-class video card. The game only officially supports 
  cards with ATI (Radeon 8500 or greater) and Nvidia chipsets, and 
  the Intel GMA 900 and GMA 950 products. The GeForce 4 MX is not 
  supported.
Â· Sound card with speakers or headphones 
Â· Microsoft Mouse or compatible pointing device 
Â· 56.6 Kbps or better modem for 1v1 online play 
Â· Broadband connection for online play with 3 or more players
Â· DirectX 9.0c or above
*Available On:* PC
*Download Here:* GameSpot DLX, Download.com, FileFront, FilePlanet, 3DGamers, GamersHell

*Thanks:* Enoonmai


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 11, 2006)

*Fifa 2006 WOrld cup*

Fifa World Cup 2006 Demo
Demo Details : It features four teams UsA, England, Mexico,and Germany And Allows u to play ahalf of 4 mins
Demo SIze : 350 mb
Publisher : EA games
Developer : EA
Release Date : April 24, 2k6
Minimum System requirements :OS - Windows 2000 or Windows XP
Processor - 1.3GHz - Intel Pentium 4/Celeron, AMD Athlon or greater
Memory - 256 MB RAM (512MB Recommended)
Hard Drive - 900 MB
DVD Drive - 8 SPEED
Video Card - 32 MB*
Sound Card - DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX - Version 9.0c
LAN - TCP/IP Compliant, 2 Players
Online Multiplayer - 56.6 Kbps; 2 Players
Input - Keyboard, Mouse or dual analogue gamepad
Supported video cards: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/GTS or greater; ATI Radeon 7500 or greater; Intel 865, 915, 950, S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.

Download LInk : *largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/Fifa/2006/World_Cup/WC06_pcweb.exe


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 22, 2006)

*PREY Demo*
==============

Demo Details:  Prey is the story of Tommy, who is a down-on-his-luck garage mechanic, stuck in the middle on who-knows-where on some forgotten reservation, where Native Americans are tucked away out of sight, out of mind.

And then the unthinkable has happens! Earth becomes prey to the galaxy's largest predator, a space bound Texas-sized alien that's looking to satiate its hunger with the organic goodness that most populates Earth: Us. And the first course is a certain forgotten reservation.

*Demo Size:* 449 MB
*Publisher:* 2K Games, Human Head Studios
*Developer:* 3D Realms
*Demo Release Date:* June 22, 2006 10:00 AM IST
*Game Release Date:* Jult 10, 2006 

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
-------------------------------------

Intel Pentium 4 2.0Ghz or AMD Athlon XP 2000+ processor
512MB System RAM
100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 64MB video card with latest manufacturer drivers
8X CD-ROM (standard edition), DVD-ROM (Limited Collector's Edition)
2.2GB of uncompressed free hard drive space
100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 16-bit sound card
Microsoft Windows 2000 or XP with latest service pack installed
Mouse and keyboard
DirectX 9.0c (included)


RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
-------------------------------------------

Intel Pentium 4 2.5Ghz or AMD Athlon XP 2500+ processor or higher
1GB System RAM
ATI Radeon X800 series
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series sound card
Broadband internet connection or LAN required for multiplayer


SUPPORTED VIDEO CARDS
-----------------------------

ATI Radeon 9600 series
ATI Radeon 9700 series
ATI Radeon 9800 series
ATI Radeon X300 series
ATI Radeon X550 series
ATI Radeon X600 series
ATI Radeon X700 series
ATI Radeon X800 series
ATI Radeon X850 series
ATI Radeon X1300 series
ATI Radeon X1600 series
ATI Radeon X1800 series
ATI Radeon X1900 series
NVIDIA GeForce 3/Ti series
NVIDIA GeForce 4/Ti series
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 series
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 series
NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series
NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 series
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 series
NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series
NVIDIA GeForce 7900 series

Download Links:
*downloads.megagames.com/demos/prey_demo.exe
*softwarex-files.download.com/sd/sJ...53&siteId=4&edId=3&pid=10552043&psid=10552044


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dark Star One*

*Demo Details:*Don't miss the DarkStar One demo! Explore the universe and take on different assignments like bounty hunting, piracy, and smuggling to build your ship, the DarkStar One, with the highest-developed equipment and technologies. Only by diving deeper into the universe will you discover clues to your father's mysterious death and the secret technology he built into the DarkStar One. With more than 300 solar systems, you'll encounter different territories of the galaxy, new technologies, dangerous situations, and unique races like the Terrans, Mortok, and Oc'to. Get ready to explore the universe…and beyond in this sci-fi adventure!

This DarkStar One demo (950 MB) contains a huge variety of worlds, equipment upgrades, and alien races, offering the player an estimated two-plus hours of gameplay. The demo also contains an extensive tutorial that follows the storyline direct from the full retail game. As with the full game, the demo offers players the opportunity to play in free-form mode, create their own adventure on the fly, or follow the storyline to learn more about the death of the lead character's father, and the mysterious ship, the DarkStar One. 
*Demo Size:*950Mb
*Publisher:*CDV Software
*Devloper:*Ascaron Entertainment GmbH
*Genre:*Space Sim
*Rating:*Pending
*Release Date:*August 14th 2006
*Download Here:*Game Spot


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 24, 2006)

GTR 2 Demo
-----------
*img161.imageshack.us/img161/5741/93147720060123screen002mu4.th.jpg

*img346.imageshack.us/img346/8554/9e7d84dd3cdu1.th.jpg

Demo Details:The demo version gives you the chance to drive one of two FIA-GT class cars against up to 15 computer controlled opponents, at the Barcelona GP circuit.


System Requirements
===================

Minimum Specifications
----------------------
Operating Systems	Microsoft Windows XP Home/Pro 
Processor		1.8 GHz Intel Pentium IV or 100% compatible
Memory			512 MB RAM
Hard Drive		400 MB free hard disk space
3D Accelerator		DirectX 8.1 compatible graphics card with 64 MB memory
Sound Card		DirectX 8.1 compatible  
Input			Keyboard and Mouse
DirectX Version		9.0c


Recommended Specifications
--------------------------
Operating Systems	Microsoft Windows XP Home/Pro 
Processor		3 GHz Intel Pentium IV or 100% compatible
Memory			1 GB RAM  
Hard Drive		400 MB free hard disk space
3D Accelerator  	DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics card with 256 MB memory
Sound Card		DirectX 9.0c compatible 
Input   		DirectX 9.0c compatible force feedback steering wheel
DirectX Version		9.0c


Demo Size:319.7MB
Publisher:N/A
Devloper:10tacle Studios, SimBin
Genre:GT / Street Racing
Rating:N/A
Download Here:*www.download.com/GTR-2-Demo/3000-7523_4-10563540.html?tag=lst-0-2


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2006)

Just Cause Demo

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/639/76729mediumso2.th.jpg

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/295/76730mediumme8.th.jpg

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/9204/76731mediumjx8.th.jpg

Demo Details: In Just Cause, a tropical South American paradise is about to implode as numerous factions vie for power. Playing as Rico Rodriguez, an undercover operative working for a top secret US government agency, players are tasked with overthrowing the corrupt government of San Esperito.

Just Cause offers the freedom to tackle your assignments however the gamer wants: playing the island's factions against one another, inciting a rebellion among the masses and building alliances with rebel forces and drug cartels. Gamers will be able to perform amazing over-the-top stunts; jump from vehicle to vehicle, base jump, skydive, parasail and more.

Minimum System Requirement: Windows 2000/XP, 1.7GHz CPU, 512MB RAM, 64MB supported video card 

Size: 542 MB
Published By Eidos Interactive 

Click here for download


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 18, 2006)

*Black & White 2*
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/2951/250pxbw2packshot1lq3.th.jpg*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/18/BW2_LionSpellWolf.jpg/180px-BW2_LionSpellWolf.jpg
*Demo Details:* The Demo starts on Land 3 of the main game, and will guide you through the finer points of town building and how to complete lands.
*Demo Size:* 617.23 MB
*Publisher:* EA games
*Developer:* Lionhead Studios
*Genre:* Real Time Strategy
*Rating:* Teen
*Release Date:* out now 
*Minimum System Requirements:* 
Processor - Intel® Pentium 4 1.6 GHz or equivalent
Memory - 512Mb RAM
HDD Space - 900 Mb free hard disk space
Operating System - Windows® 2000/XP
CD/DVD ROM Drive (as appropriate) - Any Speed
Videocard - DirectX 8+ based 64Mb video card which supports pixel shading 
ATI Radeon 8500/9100/9200/9250/9500/9550/9600/9700/9800/X300/X600/X700/X800/X850

nVidia GeForce 6200/6600/6800/FX5200/FX5500/FX5600/FX5700/FX5800/FX5900/FX5950/PCX5300/PCX5900/Ti4200/Ti4600/Ti4800  
Soundcard - DirectX 8 compliant sound card
DirectX - DirectX 9c+
*Game Reviews:* Gamespot
*Available On:* PC
*Download Here:* Gamespot Gamershell Yahoo! Worth Playing


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 26, 2006)

*F.E.A.R Expansion Pack - Extraction Point DEMO*
*==============================================*

*Demo Details : *Step back into the world of F.E.A.R. as you play one section of Extraction Point in this demo. Fight Alma's rage.

*Demo Size : *565.5 MB
*Publisher:* Vivendi Games
*Developer:* Monolith
*Demo Release Date:* September 13, 2006 
*Game Release Date:* Oct 10, 2006 

Comments: GR8888 BUT SHORT ULTRA VIOLENT SHOOTING EXPERIENCE

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIRED
----------------------------------

•	Windows(R) XP, x64 or 2000 with latest service pack installed
•	DirectX(R) 9.0c August Edition (Included) or higher
•	Pentium(R) 4 1.7 GHz or equivalent processor
•	512 MB RAM or more
•	64 MB GeForce(R) 4 Ti or Radeon(R) 9000 video card
•	Monitor that can display in 4:3 aspect ratio
•	1.5 GB free hard drive space for installation 
•	Additional hard drive space for a swap file and saved game files 
•	4x CD-ROM drive (DVD-ROM drive for Director’s Edition)
•	16-bit DirectX(R) 9.0 compliant sound card with support for EAX(R) 2.0
•	Mouse
•	Keyboard

In order to play the game at the recommended resolution, detail and 
performance levels, your computer should meet or exceed the following 
specifications:

•	Pentium(R) 4 3.0 GHz or equivalent processor
•	1 GB RAM
•	256 MB Radeon(R) 9800 Pro, GeForce(R) 6600 or equivalent DirectX(R) 9
        compliant video card with Hardware T&L and pixel shader 2.0 support
•	Sound Blaster(R) X-Fi(TM) series sound card

SUPPORTED VIDEO CARD CHIPSETS WITH LATEST DRIVER VERSION INFO:

ATI(R)

  Catalyst(R) Drivers (Windows(R) 2000/XP): v6.1

  Radeon(R) 9000 Series
  Radeon(R) 9500 Series
  Radeon(R) 9600 Series
  Radeon(R) 9700 Series
  Radeon(R) 9800 Series
  Radeon(R) X600 Series
  Radeon(R) X700 Series
  Radeon(R) X800 Series
  Radeon(R) X850 Series

NVIDIA(R)

  ForceWare(R) Drivers (Windows(R) 2000/XP): v81.98

  GeForce(R) 4 Ti Series
  GeForce(R) FX 5900 Series
  GeForce(R) 6600 Series
  GeForce(R) 6800 Series
  GeForce(R) 7800 Series



*Download Links:*
*softwarex-files.download.com/sd/Z2...52&siteId=4&edId=3&pid=10583415&psid=10583416

www.gamespot.com


----------

